# Wolf run lake



## ChoppySeas (Aug 8, 2020)

Going to fish this lake for the first time soon, was wondering if anyone had any info on it. Figure this will be an awesome lake to use a kayak. I'll be targeting saugeye, crappie, or possibly bluegills. Also is there any bait shops near the park? Thanks.


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Is there saugeye in wolf run?


----------



## ChoppySeas (Aug 8, 2020)

I believe they have been stocking them there since around 2003, not sure about how good the fishing is though.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Fished there years ago,when they stocked trout. My dad was trout fishing nut! We went all over the place.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

It would be a nice lake to kayak. Gets very little fishing pressure. Has 60' depth at the dam end.
Should have a good amount of Saugeye though very few people know it or try for them.
A gas station had bait a while back but not sure now. Call park office.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

RH1 said:


> Is there saugeye in wolf run?



Wolf run was stocked with 42,336 fingerling saugeyes on 5/21/20....Stocked last year also....


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

I never knew that. When did ohio begin stocking them?
Saugeye should flourish in wolf run


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

I've caught a handful of saugeye out of there in early spring while bass fishing on jerkbaits and crankbaits. There's some nice quality in there. 24" to 25" eyes are not uncommon in there. I personally saugeye fish a lot and feel it would be somewhat of a hard lake to pattern them in. Due to much of the banks are steep. Not a ton of flats or good points to try. If I was to go after them this time of year I would try the shallow point on the right side of the lake going torwards the dam. There is usually a milk jug or bouy on the end of it so people do not bottom out on top. Also would be worth trying the beach area if it isn't choked with weeds.


----------



## Fishin365 (Feb 3, 2009)

You don't have to worry about weeds. The last 3 years the weeds have not grown up as in years past.


----------



## ChoppySeas (Aug 8, 2020)

Thanks for all the info. I'll post a report when I go.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

After seeing this I did a little research on the lake/camping and so on. Looks like a great lake to take the family camping with the little boats and kayaks.
9.9 hp limit


----------



## EDE (Nov 6, 2015)

Some big bass in there. My best was 6 1/2 on a warm February day back in the 80s. I also netted a 9 pounder for a friend and know of an 8 and a 7. It also can be a difficult lake. All these big ones were caught early in the spring or late fall.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Yea, Wolf Run is a hidden hot spot. Nice campground, quite location. A good sonar is a plus when fishing.


----------



## ChoppySeas (Aug 8, 2020)

The campgrounds are nice for sure. Caught some panfish/bass from shore around the campgrounds with the family. The water was very clear, had no trouble sight fishing them with a cheap pair of polarized glasses. I managed to get the yak out one morning from 845am to about 11am. Marked most fish around 18-20 fow. Tried dragging a nightcrawler/jig with no luck. Did find some nice structure and marked some waypoints. I'll def come back another day when I'm not camping and spend more time here.


----------

